# BMQ Nov 5th, who's coming?



## mmmjon (29 Sep 2012)

Got my offer yesterday for ACISS, 3 days after my interview. I haven't found out yet what platoon I'll be on but I was told BMQ Nov 5th.

Who's coming?


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2012)

Shouldn't you be out doing push ups sit ups pull ups and running 5 Km in under 25 minutes?


----------



## MeatheadMick (29 Sep 2012)

ACISS?   Sorry to hear that  ;D

Congrats, good luck on BMQ and wherever else your new career takes you. Enjoy Kingston, but not too much


----------



## mmmjon (29 Sep 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be out doing push ups sit ups pull ups and running 5 Km in under 25 minutes?


 I'm already good on the 5k and I'm continuously working on my push ups/sit ups. 

Edit: I'll keep working on my running as well. Gym 5/6 times a week, trying to get into the best shape I can for BMQ.



			
				MPMick said:
			
		

> ACISS?   Sorry to hear that  ;D
> 
> Congrats, good luck on BMQ and wherever else your new career takes you. Enjoy Kingston, but not too much


Ha! I'm not complaining, CE filled up pretty quick and I've always been interested in ACISS so I'm quite happy!

Thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> I'm already good on the 5k and I'm continuously working on my push ups/sit ups.


Everyone says that.
What's your 5Km time and max push ups/sit ups?



> Edit: I'll keep working on my running as well. Gym 5/6 times a week, trying to get into the best shape I can for BMQ.



I wouldn't go over 5 times a week. Recovery is just as important as working out.


----------



## mmmjon (29 Sep 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Everyone says that.
> What's your 5Km time and max push ups/sit ups?
> 
> I wouldn't go over 5 times a week. Recovery is just as important as working out.


I didn't mean it in a way of "oh yeah pftt im good", I meant, I really do run and work out 5 days a week to be in the best shape possible. I know (Or so I've heard) how strict they are on the push ups/sit ups and probably everything else in general.

I can run my 5k in just over 24 minutes, when I push myself. At this point, every second becomes pretty hard to shed but I am working on it. I know how important it is to rest and I rarely ever go over 5 times, unless for some reason I lacked time for a complete workout, then I'll get an extra small run/workout in.

I'm at 38-40 for push ups, definitely not impressive but like I said, I work on them every day. I'll have to test my sit ups tomorrow.


----------



## Robinson1986 (30 Sep 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Got my offer yesterday for ACISS, 3 days after my interview. I haven't found out yet what platoon I'll be on but I was told BMQ Nov 5th.
> 
> Who's coming?



I just finished my interview for ACISS this week I hope I get a job offer this week. I heard there was still lots off spots open but Infantry is almost at its quota for the year. Chances are that we are going to be training together!


----------



## mmmjon (30 Sep 2012)

Robinson1986 said:
			
		

> I just finished my interview for ACISS this week I hope I get a job offer this week. I heard there was still lots off spots open but Infantry is almost at its quota for the year. Chances are that we are going to be training together!


Hopefully, best of luck!


----------



## Robinson1986 (4 Oct 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Got my offer yesterday for ACISS, 3 days after my interview. I haven't found out yet what platoon I'll be on but I was told BMQ Nov 5th.
> 
> Who's coming?



I don't get it. I just called the recruiting centre and asked if I was merit listed yet and they said no it takes 3 WEEKS to get merit listed. How is it possible you got a call back after 3 days?


----------



## Blackjack94 (9 Oct 2012)

ATIS here!

See you guys there, I fly out on the 3rd.


----------



## nighthawk1237 (10 Oct 2012)

was told I was leaving nov.3 
and BMQ starts 5th so I might miss you at the airport.


----------



## mmmjon (10 Oct 2012)

Robinson1986 said:
			
		

> I don't get it. I just called the recruiting centre and asked if I was merit listed yet and they said no it takes 3 WEEKS to get merit listed. How is it possible you got a call back after 3 days?


Its different for everyone. In February it took about 5 days for me to get merit listed. Good luck!





			
				nighthawk1237 said:
			
		

> was told I was leaving nov.3
> and BMQ starts 5th so I might miss you at the airport.


What trade? I'm driving there so I won't be seeing anyone at the airport.


----------



## Blackjack94 (16 Oct 2012)

I was watching the forums and it's interesting to see that they don't fill one course before starting another.  I'm on the 5th of November and the other courses are not full since people are still getting their calls for the 27th.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Oct 2012)

Blackjack94 said:
			
		

> I was watching the forums and it's interesting to see that they don't fill one course before starting another.  I'm on the 5th of November and the other courses are not full since people are still getting their calls for the 27th.



Some people have joined trades who's MOS training is scheduled at certain dates that coincide with the later or earlier BMQ. There are several other reasons why this is done. 

It's a big machine and you don't yet quite know how it works.


----------

